# Bà bầu có nên ăn dứa khi mang thai?



## nusy (3/6/18)

*Có nhiều tin đồn cho rằng phụ nữ mang thai ăn dứa sẽ dễ sảy thai hoặc sinh sớm. Tuy nhiên, không có bằng chứng khoa học nào chứng minh ăn dứa là nguy hiểm khi mang thai.*

Rất nhiều bà mẹ chưa biết rõ về lời đồn thổi ăn dứa khi mang thai. Nhiều bà mẹ còn hoang mang không biết ăn dứa có tốt không, ăn bao nhiêu là đủ và bắt đầu từ tuần bao nhiêu thì được ăn dứa. Những lời khuyên bổ ích sau đây sẽ giúp các bà bầu có kiến thức thật chắc và sẽ là đáp án chính xác cho các mẹ bầu



​
_*Bà bầu có nên ăn dứa khi mang thai?*_
Dứa là một sự lựa chọn an toàn, lành mạnh khi mang thai. Mặc dù trong dứa chứa bromelain, hợp chất gây co bóp tử cung dễ dẫn tới nguy cơ sảy thai nhưng số lượng bromelain trong 1 quả dứa không có khả năng ảnh hưởng đến thai kỳ của bạn. Thực tế, sẽ thực sự có hại nếu mẹ ăn từ 7 đến 10 quả dứa một lúc. Chính vì thế, nếu chỉ ăn 1 lượng vừa phải thì loại quả này sẽ không gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến thai kỳ của mẹ.

Hơn thế nữa, dứa có rất nhiều lợi ích bất ngờ như:

*Hỗ trợ hệ miễn dịch:* Dứa chứa vitamin C giúp tăng cường và bảo vệ hệ miễn dịch cho mẹ bầu. Ngoài ra, chất bromelain trong dứa cũng có tác dụng chống lại những triệu chứng cảm lạnh thông thường. Nếu đang bị cảm lạnh hoặc đau họng, mẹ bầu có thể thử một miếng dứa.
*Giúp xương chắc khỏe:* Dứa chứa gần 70% lượng mangan cần thiết cho cơ thể, có vai trò quan trọng trong việc phát triển xương và các mô liên kết.
*Ngăn ngừa táo bón:* Là một loại trái cây, dứa chứa nhiều chất xơ giúp mẹ bầu ngăn ngừa tình trạng táo bón khó chịu khi mang thai. Thêm nữa, lượng bromelain trong dứa có tác dụng phân hủy protein, giúp quá trình tiêu hóa diễn ra nhanh hơn.
*Giảm ốm nghén:* Trong một số trường hợp, ăn dứa có thể giúp mẹ bầu giảm bớt triệu chứng nghén khi mang thai.
Mỗi trái dứa chứa hơn 100% lượng vitamin khuyến nghị bạn cần trong ngày. Dứa cũng là nguồn cung cấp rất tốt các chất folate, sắt, magie, mangan, đồng, vitamin B6. Đây là những loại dinh dưỡng rất cần thiết cho sự phát triển của em bé nói riêng và rất tốt cho sức khỏe của bạn nói chung.

Như đã biết, dứa là loại quả tuyệt vời chứa nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho mẹ và thai nhi. Thế nhưng trong dứa có chứa bromelain, mặc dù lượng bromelain không đáng kể. Nhưng nếu dùng không đúng thời điểm thì lượng bromelain này gây kích thích và co thắt cổ tử cung. Đặc biệt, dứa xanh có tỉ lệ chất bromelain rất cao, khi mang bầu những tháng đầu ăn khoảng 7 quả/ngày dứa xanh dễ khiến sảy thai.

Trong 3 tháng đầu của thai kỳ, các mẹ bầu nên hạn chế ăn dứa sẽ không tốt cho thai phụ. Từ tuần 38 trở đi các mẹ bầu có thể ăn dứa nhiều hơn một chút để việc sinh đẻ được dễ dàng. Lúc này, enzyme bromelain trong dứa sẽ giúp làm mềm cổ tử cung của thai phụ, hỗ trợ cho việc sinh em bé được dễ dàng hơn.

Khi ăn dứa, mẹ bầu cũng nên bỏ qua phần lõi dứa vì chúng có thể hình thành những búi sơ trong thành ruột.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

Hạn chế ăn dứa bạn ơi, ăn dứa gây xảy thai đó. Tốt nhất bạn ăn nên ăn những loại thực phẩm tốt cho thai nhi như các loại hạt, sữa bầu, trái cây sấy nhập khẩu nguyên cành í.


----------



## thaixuan (2/8/19)

tamngo nói:


> Hạn chế ăn dứa bạn ơi, ăn dứa gây xảy thai đó. Tốt nhất bạn ăn nên ăn những loại thực phẩm tốt cho thai nhi như các loại hạt, sữa bầu, trái cây sấy nhập khẩu nguyên cành í.


Trái cây sấy nguyên cành là loại nào zy bạn, mình tưởng ăn trái cây tươi sẽ tốt nhất chứ?


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Trái cây sấy nguyên cành là loại nào zy bạn, mình tưởng ăn trái cây tươi sẽ tốt nhất chứ?


Trái cây sấy nguyên cành nhập khẩu là loại để khô tự nhiên trên cây luôn í, các loại trái cây này được trồng trong môi trường tự nhiên, không phân bón, thuốc trừ sâu nên tốt lắm luôn í.


----------



## thaixuan (2/8/19)

tamngo nói:


> Trái cây sấy nguyên cành nhập khẩu là loại để khô tự nhiên trên cây luôn í, các loại trái cây này được trồng trong môi trường tự nhiên, không phân bón, thuốc trừ sâu nên tốt lắm luôn í.


Vậy hở bạn, bạn chỉ mình chỗ mua để mình tham khảo thử với.


----------



## tamngo (2/8/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Vậy hở bạn, bạn chỉ mình chỗ mua để mình tham khảo thử với.


Ah mình hay mua bên cửa hàng NTMart í, mình mua online trên facebook í. Bạn có thể ghé mua thử, bên này mình thấy giá okie lắm mà hàng date xa nên yên tâm lắm.


----------

